

Top Ubuntu app downloads for June 2012 - dplanella
http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/07/top-10-ubuntu-app-downloads-for-june-2012/

======
Lockyy
I wish all these app store systems would split games and apps up.

It's especially a problem on the google play store where you have a games
section for games and an apps section which you'd assume is for just non-game
apps, but no the list is still dominated by games.

